# Electric folding bike review



## tom73 (26 Nov 2018)

Maybe helpful for some. 

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/5629/hummingbird-electric-folding-bike-review


----------



## Cycleops (26 Nov 2018)

..... If you have the money.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2018)

Only 40km range and a hefty £4,500 price tag? Not cheap.


----------

